# Silver Bay Dun filly



## chandab (Jul 9, 2007)

I've suspected for a long time that my silver bay filly has dun too, but could only see her silver dorsal stripe. Well, I've finally been able to see the bars on her legs and she appears to have a dark mask too. [None of these pictures are great poses, as they were taken to show the markings.]

Here's her silver dorsal (also shows her snowflakes coming in, at least I think they are snowflakes, her sire was a leopard appy and she does have appy characteristics):







Here's the leg bars (easier to see in person, but I can make them out in the picture and I hope you can as well):






And, here's her mask, you can kind of see a line where her hair is dark silvery gold on one side and just gold on the other:






Shoot that doesn't show up as well as I thought, because of the panel shadow. Guess you'll just have to trust me, it's there.



:

Edited to add a full body shot:


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL! And for sure my "Goldie's" (*Harmony Hills Harvest Gold*) color twin all around.

I gotta put those hairs!!! I'm such a pro........crast...............in.....................ator........


----------



## chandab (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you, I think she's beautiful too.

Ok, now hop to it and get her hairs pulled and sent in; you've waited long enough.

I'm kind of curious if the really light color goes with homozygous black or just happens randomly. My girl is EE, Aa and no cream (thought she was palomino as a foal; and there was no silver test available when I color tested her).


----------



## Cara (Jul 9, 2007)

awe very pretty girl u have there :aktion033:



:


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 9, 2007)

:aktion033: wow

like her color.


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2007)

What exactly would you test my Goldie for? I had thought "just" cream? I assume the silver is there. The "biggies" to me are cream and silver (my favorites). I suspect she is silver bay dun... Of course, registered as palomino. See the younger shots of her, seems like silver is a no brainer? And Dun, too, with that dark dorsal, leg bars and darker head? I'd love it if she is cream dilute, but do not think she actually is (just a good pretender LOL).

*Harmony Hills Harvest Gold*


----------



## chandab (Jul 10, 2007)

Jill said:


> What exactly would you test my Goldie for? I had thought "just" cream? I assume the silver is there. The "biggies" to me are cream and silver (my favorites). I suspect she is silver bay dun... Of course, registered as palomino. See the younger shots of her, seems like silver is a no brainer? And Dun, too, with that dark dorsal, leg bars and darker head? I'd love it if she is cream dilute, but do not think she actually is (just a good pretender LOL).



Jill,

It really depends on how much you want to know. If you only care to find out if she has cream, too, then just test for cream.

I wanted to know as much as I could, when I tested; so I tested red factor, agouti and cream (silver was not available at the time and there isn't a dun test). Now that I know she is EE, Aa; I know exactly what she and my current stallion will produce... Bay, bay or bay. My stallion is Ee, AA (so will always pass on the bay gene).

So, since Tana is silver bay dun and Dakota is bay: they will produce bay, silver bay, bay dun and silver bay dun foals; those are the only options. All BAY! So, if a foal from the two of them looks sorrel/chestnut it has to be a silver bay, as they can not produce a red-based foal.


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, Chanda! When I get her tested, I'm probably going to need you to explain what the report means to me!!! The cream dilute though is the one I'm really interested in knowing about.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey..........they really are twins, aren't they! Chanda, I still say she's a mini halflinger LOL! She's beautiful! I love the last photo of her full body shot.


----------



## chandab (Jul 10, 2007)

Soggy Bottom Ranch said:


> Hey..........they really are twins, aren't they! Chanda, I still say she's a mini halflinger LOL! She's beautiful! I love the last photo of her full body shot.


Geri,

I think so too. I like Haflingers, so having a "mini haflinger" is a good thing. :bgrin

Can't see it in the pictures of Tana, but she does have a faint little star about where Goldie has her faint little star.


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2007)

Ah, I LOVE haflingers, too









PS Goldie may be (think she IS!) in foal to DunIT -- if nothing else, I think the baby's bound to be DUN


----------

